
Torvalds' Comments on Linux Scheduler Woes: “Pure Garbage” - Decabytes
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Torvalds-On-Scheduler-Woes
======
macintux
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21959692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21959692)

------
smacktoward
Well, this should promote a calm, reasonable discussion.

------
thrower123
No matter how elegant and correct something is, if people can't generally use
it correctly, and doing things in a way that will allow them to shoot
themselves in the foot is easier, that's what they will do, and then they will
complain about it.

~~~
smitty1e
Converse, before going public with criticism, it's better to:

\- be mild, and

\- throw in "unless I missed something"

. . . because the likelihood of being at least partially wrong is non-zero,
and the crow tastes better with less flame broiling.

------
wilt
I can see why he is a bit pissed. Having google try and blame your lifes work
on their product failure.

------
loopz
Blog doesn't provide any new info on the matter.

------
iamaelephant
You're holding it wrong.

